# Whitewater Tube Co is hiring for summer jobs



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

We need a few good folks to join our team at Whitewater Tubing in Boulder. The job starts in may and goes through august. We need people who are familiar with paddlesports gear including rafts, kayaks, canoes and SUP. Retail experience is preferred. 
Email resume to [email protected]

Nick Wigston
Whitewater Tube Co.
Boulder, Colorado
www.whitewatertubing.com


----------

